# Brushy Mountain - Shipping / Communications



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I never had a problem, either phone or internet orders.


----------



## niki.nicole (Apr 30, 2016)

I've had problems too. Part of my order was back-ordered and they seemed to have forgotten it because it wasn't shipped until I emailed them about it a month later. A simple "Sorry about that" would have been nice. I've also contacted them about returning a top feeder in new condition and have heard nothing yet. The other orders went fine, so I guess as long as your order doesn't have issues you will be fine!


----------

